# Member Directory



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I will be publishing the member directory next weekend; it will include the current list of members, their email address, and their screen names for local forums (APC, DFW Fishbox, etc...). This will be distributed as a PDF document via our internal mailing list. If you do not want your email / screen names listed, please send me an email at [email protected] to let your wishes be known.

This announcement was published on the private mail list; if you did not receive it and believe that you are a member of the club, please send me an email to the address mentioned above so I can work to resolve the issue.

Thanks,
Mike Cameron
Secretary / Treasurer
Dallas Fort Worth Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mine is all the same fishyjoe24, only difference is i'm plantedtankdude over on usafishbox.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Mike: I run with a different screen name on dfwfishbox. I'm going to try and get it converted to be uniform with here. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys - I think he said to email him with changes, not to post them here. If you want them included you need to email him.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Mike, 

I'll be sending you an email. Thanks.


----------

